# AMD FM2(+)-Board, IOMMU/ACPI ... Abenteuer Linux-Installation



## Kusanar (27. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich Gestern beim Neuaufsetzen meines HTPC mit Linux so einige Erlebnisse hatte, möchte ich mich gerne mit Euch über die aufgetauchten Probleme austauschen.

*Erstmal zur verbauten Hardware:*

Mainboard: MSI A88XI AC
CPU: AMD A5300 APU
RAM: 8GB RAM (davon 1GB für APU zugeteilt)
SSD: Samsung 830 256GiB
WLAN/BT über integrierte Mini-PCIe-Karte von Intel


*Folgendes Szenario trat auf:*

Booten über USB mit OpenElec-Stick -> HTPC startet sich neu, noch bevor OpenElec lädt
Booten über USB mit LibreElec-Stick -> HTPC startet sich neu, noch bevor LibreElec lädt
Booten über DVD/USB Ubuntu 16.04 -> HTPC startet sich neu, nach dem die ersten Module geladen sind


Nun stand ich also da. Eigentlich wollte ich ja von Windows weg, ich hatte vorher Win8.1 auf dem Gerät laufen. Aber nachdem ja augenscheinlich jegliches gewünschte Betriebssystem den Dienst verweigert, war ich also vor die Entscheidung gestellt: a) Frickeln oder b) Windows. Habe mich dann nach langem Überlegen doch für a entschieden 


*Fehlerdiagnose:*

Nun hieß es also erstmal rausfinden, wo das Problem überhaupt liegt. Da weder Libre- noch OpenElec im Verbose-Modus starten (also mir keinerlei Ausgabe am Schirm liefern), war es mit den beiden Distris schon mal schwer irgendeine Aussage zu treffen. Ubuntu hatte mir immerhin noch ein paar Meldungen auf den Fernseher geworfen, bevor auch hier der Neustart zuschlug. Die letzte Meldung war zwar nur kurz am Schirm, aber immerhin lang genug um folgendes zu identifizieren:


```
AMD-Vi: No southbridge IOAPIC found in IVRS table
```

Auftritt Google, dein Freund und Helfer in der Not ... Nach kurzer Recherche im Netz stieß ich auf folgenden Thread bei StackExchange / Superuser, der mir das Problem recht gut nahebrachte. Nun gut, also war die Lösung recht klar, ab ins BIOS und IOMMU abdrehen, wenn weder mein Mainboardhersteller noch AMD Lust haben, das vernünftig zu unterstützen.
Tja, Theorie und Praxis... Leider gibt es im BIOS keinerlei Einstellmöglichkeiten bezüglich IOMMU, APIC oder SMBUS. Sehr (un)schön. Also erstmal BIOS-Update? Ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer, dass MSI das Problem mit einem neueren BIOS behoben hat (oder wenigstes so frei war, irgendeine Option im BIOS dafür zur Verfügung zu stellen), bestand.

Na denn: Aktuelles BIOS von MSI besorgt, über die praktische GUI im BIOS installiert, Neu gestartet - F11 gedrückt für BIOS - Mööööp  Leider Fehlanzeige. Weder sind die entsprechenden Tabellen für die IOMMU-Funktionalität da, noch gibt es eine Option im BIOS. Also zurück auf Start und anderen Lösungsweg gesucht.

Da ich was Linux angeht noch blutiger Anfänger bin (bzw. das, was ich mir mit SuseLinux 5 an Wissen zugelegt hatte, mittlerweile im Nirvana verpufft ist), hatte ich mich entschieden nochmals Google zu bemühen. Der Lösungsweg aus dem Thread bei SuperUser war mir dann doch etwas zu kompliziert. Ich ging also den Weg über GRUB-Parameter, die ich beim Starten von der Ubuntu-CD im Startmenü mit der Taste "E" angeben kann. Ich fügte auf der Zeile


```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
```

folgende Parameter vor dem schließenden Anführungszeichen ein:


```
acpi=noacpi iommu=soft
```

Mit dieser Kombination wird ACPI abgedreht und IOMMU softwareseitig ausgeführt. Nach der Installation, die nun endlich durchgeführt werden konnte, muss das Ganze natürlich nochmal für das "richtige" System auf der SSD durchgeführt werden. Also nochmal mit "Taste E" und Parametern von der SSD gestartet, damit man überhaupt ins System kommt, dann mit


```
sudo nano /etc/default/grub
```

die Konfiguration vom Bootloader aka GRUB aufgerufen, die Parameter dort hinterlegt, Strg-X zum Speichern. Dann


```
sudo update-grub
```

ausführen, damit die Änderungen von der Konfiguration in den echten Bootloader übernommen werden. Noch fix ein


```
sudo reboot
```

zum Neustarten, wenn man schon mal auf der Kommandozeile ist.


*Fazit:*

Bis jetzt funktioniert diese Lösung ohne größere Probleme. Einzig das Herunterfahren des HTPC macht noch Probleme. Dort bleibt dann der violette Bildschirm vom Ubuntu mit den Punkten darunter stehen, über einen neuerlichen Druck auf den Power-Knopf oder den Ausschalten-Button auf der IR-Fernbedienung schaltet den Rechner dann komplett aus.
Wie es aussieht muss ich also nochmal ran


----------



## xNeo92x (27. März 2018)

*AW: AMD FM2(+)-Board, IOMMU/ACPI und Linux ... Abenteuer Linux-Installation*

Ich habe mit Solus OS sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, weil es oft auf Geräten ohne Probleme lief wo andere versagt haben. Ich glaube bei diesem Linux ist der Vorteil, dass es komplett von Null entwickelt wurde (kein Debian/Arch usw. Ableger), und ein äußerst stabiler Rolling Release ist.

Kodi gibt es übrigens auch für Solus.

Ich weiß nicht ob du bei Solus dann auch die Startparameter ändern musst oder es automatisch erkannt wird. Auf jeden Fall sollte es mit der Hardware deutlich besser zurechtkommen als Ubuntu. Ein halbwegs aktueller Kernel und Mesa können viel ausmachen. Vor allem bei AMD Hardware.

P.S.: Ich hab mal dein BIOS etwas "gemoddet". Mit dem UBU Tool gehts einfach. Ich kann aber nicht garantieren, dass dein PC danach einwandfrei bzw. überhaupt läuft.  Ich hab sowas aber schon bei mindestens 5 privaten, unterschiedlichen Rechnern gemacht und hatte noch nie Probleme dadurch.  Bei Interesse kann ich dir die gemoddete Version zuschicken.

*Original:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*MOD:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (27. März 2018)

*AW: AMD FM2(+)-Board, IOMMU/ACPI und Linux ... Abenteuer Linux-Installation*

Ich hatte mit der restlichen Hardware ja interessanterweise keine Probleme. Läuft alles auf Anhieb, ohne irgendeine manuelle Konfiguration. Sogar die IR-Fernbedienung läuft out of the box. Ubunut ist halt weit verbreitet, daher hätte ich erstmal auf Ubuntu gesetzt. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich mir in Zukunft nicht mal was anderes anschauen kann


----------



## xNeo92x (27. März 2018)

*AW: AMD FM2(+)-Board, IOMMU/ACPI und Linux ... Abenteuer Linux-Installation*

Was mich jetzt noch interessiert: Wie leitest du das Audio Signal weiter? Über HDMI oder den standard Audioport? Über HDMI dürfte es glaub ich gar nicht funktionieren, weil Audio über HDMI (mit AMD) erst mit Kernel 4.15 eingeführt wurde und auch dann nur für GPUs ab GCN 1.1


----------



## Kusanar (27. März 2018)

*AW: AMD FM2(+)-Board, IOMMU/ACPI und Linux ... Abenteuer Linux-Installation*

HDMI. Läuft wie so vieles ebenso out of the box  Einzig die Lautstärkeregelung per IR-FB funktioniert noch nicht, aber die hat auch unter Windows immer Probleme gemacht, weil sich Kodi immer eingeklinkt und die "Lautstärke leiser / lauter"-Events abgefangen hat.

Bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher, ob bei mir nicht der propriätere Treiber von AMD installiert ist. Die Treiberauskunft in der GUI sagt Nein, aber ich trau dem nicht so ganz. Muss mal gucken wie ich das über die Kommandozeile checken kann.


----------



## xNeo92x (27. März 2018)

Mit dem kurzen Befehl *inxi -F* kannst du dir die gesamte Zusammenstellung deines PCs anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Kusanar (28. März 2018)

*AW: AMD FM2(+)-Board, IOMMU/ACPI und Linux ... Abenteuer Linux-Installation*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich hab mal dein BIOS etwas "gemoddet". Mit dem UBU Tool gehts einfach. Ich kann aber nicht garantieren, dass dein PC danach einwandfrei bzw. überhaupt läuft.  Ich hab sowas aber schon bei mindestens 5 privaten, unterschiedlichen Rechnern gemacht und hatte noch nie Probleme dadurch.  Bei Interesse kann ich dir die gemoddete Version zuschicken.



Oh, coole Sache. Allerdings werde ich aus den Screenshots noch nicht ganz schlau  Was genau wurde denn verändert und was bringt mir das im Alltag? Bin ja immer bereit, mal was Neues zu probieren. Das Board kann ich ja auch per USB flashen, sehe da keine großen Probleme für einen Test.


----------



## xNeo92x (28. März 2018)

Es wurden einfach nur die einzelnen Module aktualisiert, die jeweils für unterschiedlichen Bereiche zuständig sind. Das heißt in diesem Fall die Module für RAID, das Onboard Video BIOS und den LAN Chip.
Ob es was bringt, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ich denke mir immer, wenns ne neue Version ist, dann hat der Hersteller wahrscheinlich ein paar Bugs entfernt und das kann nie schaden.


----------



## Kusanar (28. März 2018)

Ok. Wird mir also vermutlich für das IOMMU-Problem nix bringen. Bin da immer noch am Grübeln, ob ich irgendeine Lösung finde... am Wochenende kann ich weitertesten


----------



## Kusanar (3. April 2018)

Also die fehlende Tabelle fürs IOMMU macht immer mehr Probleme. Es tauchen im längeren Betrieb immer wieder Probleme mit diversen Geräten auf, vor allem Bluetooth und WLAN. Die steigen immer wieder mal aus. Laut Logs deuten die Probleme auf ACPI bzw. dessen Fehlen hin (da ich es ja über die Bootparameter abgedreht hatte). Wie an mehreren Orten im Netz vorgeschlagen, nahm ich also den Parameter

```
acpi=off
```
 raus und ließ

```
iommu=soft
```
 drin.

Eigentlich sollte es damit klappen, tut es aber nicht. Ich bekomme die altbekannte Meldung aus dem Startpost oder (falls mit Bootparameter "silent" gestartet) umgehend einen Systemneustart.

Bestimmte IOAPIC-Adressen mit in die Startzeile vom GRUB aufnehmen bringt leider nichts, da entgegen ähnlichen Problemen wie hier bei mir keinerlei "IOAPIC not in IRVS table found"-Meldungen kommen.

Was ich auch noch Testen könnte, wäre eine 32bit-Version (also kein Ubuntu )  einer Linux-Distri, da die Probleme anscheinend auch mit dem Ansprechen  von höheren Speicherbereichen herrühren. Allerdings ist dann der VRAM  meiner GPU auf der APU auf 32MB beschränkt, dass ist arg wenig für einen  vernünftigen Betrieb... also auch keine Dauerlösung.

@xNeo92x: Kannst du mir das modifizierte BIOS mal zur Verfügung stellen? Ich teste gerne, ob ich damit das Problem entschärfen kann. Auch wenn ich mittlerweile nicht mehr viel Hoffnung habe, auf diesem "Krüppelboard" noch ein Ubunut zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## xNeo92x (11. April 2018)

Was du noch probieren kannst ist: acpi=off nolapic


----------



## Kusanar (12. April 2018)

Hallo xNeo92x 

Hatte letztes Wochenende wieder Gelegenheit zum Testen, leider kam dein BIOS zu spät, sonst hätte ich das auch noch ausprobiert. Danke aber fürs zur Verfügung stellen, denke mal ich komme dieses WE wieder dazu.

Fazit des Wochenendes:

Egal welche Einstellung, es ergeben sich immer irgendwelche Probleme. Entweder Bluescreens, Lockups oder eben so Dinge wie "Rechner schaltet sich nicht mehr komplett aus", "Standby funktioniert nicht", "Fast-Boot im Eimer". Egal welche Booteinstellungen ich auswähle. Die von dir erwähnte Kombination hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon ausprobiert.

Momentaner Status ist: Win8.1 wieder installiert  Da funktioniert jetzt erst mal Alles ohne Probleme.
Schade, aber da es ja auch seitens Hersteller keinerlei Support für Linux gibt, brauch ich mir jedenfalls kein offizielles BIOS erwarten. Ich werde dann bei nächster Gelegenheit dein modifiziertes BIOS einspielen und nochmal testen.

Grüße, Cappa


----------



## xNeo92x (12. April 2018)

Ich hatte zwischendurch einen ähnlichen Fall. Und zwar haben wir auf der Arbeit alte XP-Pentium Krücken gegen neuere ausgetauscht. Auf den alten durfte ich ein x-beliebiges Linux installieren und die Rechner für Mitarbeiter zum mitnehmen freigeben.

Auf einem Rechner haben bei mir mehrere Distros BIOS Bug #81 und diverse ACPI-Fehler ausgespuckt. Die Distros waren: Solus OS, Manjaro und Zorin OS. Alle wurden jeweils von CD/DVD gestartet. Habe auch alle erdenklichen Bootparameter und BIOS Einstellungen durchprobiert. Bis ich durch mehrere Foreneinträge festgestellt habe, dass es bei allen immer nur dann auftrat, wenn man von CD startet und nicht vom USB Stick. Hab dann Zorin OS mit Rufus auf den USB Stick kopiert und siehe da: kein einziger Fehler


----------



## Kusanar (13. April 2018)

Booten vom USB beim Pentium? Wow  Muss schon ein neueres Pentium-Modell sein. Beim P4, den ich letztes Jahr in den Ruhestand geschickt hatte, war Booten über USB gar nicht möglich.

Hab es ja auch von diversen Distros per USB versucht und hatte dort die gleichen Probleme. Scheint also damit (jedenfalls bei mir) nicht zusammenzuhängen.


----------



## xNeo92x (16. April 2018)

Ja, war ein Pentium D auf einem Gigabyte GA-945GCM-S2L Motherboard.


----------

